# Quão comum é o uso de “em um” e de “em uma” na oralidade?



## meencantesp

Falo é dos casos em que o “um” ou o “uma” são artigos, ou seja, quando o mais natural seria contrair para “num” e “numa”. Quando se trata de numeral, como em “Em um ano, fizeram várias…”, parece ser natural a não contração.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal contraímos sempre em qualquer dos casos. É a não contracção que nos soa pouco natural.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, em Portugal, o normal é contrairmos sempre. Não contraímos, por exemplo, quando dizemos "detergente 2 em 1" ou" Em entrevista ao Expresso, Graça Freitas falou em 1 milhão de infetados no pior cenário".


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil, o sentimento geral é de que “num, numa, dum, duma” -especialmente os dois últimos- sejam muito vulgares para o português escrito, mas na oralidade me parecem ser predominantes.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> No Brasil, o sentimento geral é de que “num, numa, dum, duma” -especialmente os dois últimos- sejam muito vulgares para o português escrito, mas na oralidade me parecem ser predominantes.



Embora no caso de “dum” e de “duma” o uso seja bastante variado na oralidade por aqui (desde a infância), o que eu tenho percebido é o seguinte: as pessoas “instruídas” crescem dizendo “num” e “numa” sem ver problema algum nisso, mas numa certa altura da vida começam a dizer “em um” e “em uma” por influência dos textos escritos, nos quais as formas não contraídas têm uma gigante presença. Nenhuma criança cuja fala observei (sim, parei para ouvi-las) dizia “em um” ou “em uma”.

Confesso eu que se há algo que me causa incômodo na fala das pessoas é essa forçação. Isso simplesmente não é espontâneo e, pior de tudo, não é uma forçação positiva, ou seja, que melhora a fala de alguém. A mim me parece que é até o contrário: usar “em uma” é seguir um certo modismo jornalístico e de textos atuais em detrimento das formas que sempre foram usadas, inclusive na mais alta literatura. Nos livros do Machado de Assis e do Érico Veríssimo (autores com quem tive mais contato), a norma é sempre a contração.

_Ah, mais uma coisa: fiquei sabendo já da existência de professores de português que corrigem a contração dos alunos. Apesar de me causar certo tipo de repulsa só de imaginar a situação, agradeço a Deus pelo fato de ainda não ter tido contato com um desses._


----------



## percivalpc

meencantesp said:


> Confesso eu que se há algo que me causa incômodo na fala das pessoas é essa forçação. Isso simplesmente não é espontâneo e, pior de tudo, não é uma forçação positiva, ou seja, que melhora a fala de alguém. A mim me parece que é até o contrário: usar “em uma” é seguir um certo modismo jornalístico e de textos atuais em detrimento das formas que sempre foram usadas, inclusive na mais alta literatura. Nos livros do Machado de Assis e do Érico Veríssimo (autores com quem tive mais contato), a norma é sempre a contração.


Falou e disse. E podemos ir mais longe. Podemos apostar com bastante segurança que têm usado da contração _num(a)_ todos os bons escritores de língua portuguesa nos últimos cinco séculos (pelo menos), mas todos mesmo, sem exceção, neca de pitibiriba, todinhos, inclusive _ou sobretudo_ os mais puristas, os mais engalanados, os mais rococós — os Ruis Barbosa, os Olavos Bilac, os Coelhos Neto da vida. Que hoje no Brasil muita editora, jornal e até professor de português tenha a desvergonha de prescrever as formas não contraídas como mais próprias à linguagem escrita formal, não vou dizer que é sinal do nosso estado de calamidade cultural, que não é de bom-tom a gente sair por aí dizendo grandes verdades. Vou só recordar uma revisora que, também assombrada pelo estranho fenômeno de pseudogramática, assim o batizou: é a maldição do Enhum!


----------



## Vanda

Concordo. Esse negócio da "forçação" me dá nos nervos. Não abro mão de falar como sempre falei: num, dum, etc., Tampouco nos meus textos escritos. Revisando, durante alguns anos, textos acadêmicos de mestres e doutores, notava que era tudo cópia. Se Dr Fulano escreveu "de um, em um", "obrigatoriamente" todos os outros iam atrás.


----------



## meencantesp

percivalpc said:


> Falou e disse. E podemos ir mais longe. Podemos apostar com bastante segurança que têm usado da contração _num(a)_ todos os bons escritores de língua portuguesa nos últimos cinco séculos (pelo menos), mas todos mesmo, sem exceção, neca de pitibiriba, todinhos, inclusive _ou sobretudo_ os mais puristas, os mais engalanados, os mais rococós — os Ruis Barbosa, os Olavos Bilac, os Coelhos Neto da vida. Que hoje no Brasil muita editora, jornal e até professor de português tenha a desvergonha de prescrever as formas não contraídas como mais próprias à linguagem escrita formal, não vou dizer que é sinal do nosso estado de calamidade cultural, que não é de bom-tom a gente sair por aí dizendo grandes verdades. Vou só recordar uma revisora que, também assombrada pelo estranho fenômeno de pseudogramática, assim o batizou: é a maldição do Enhum!



Sim, o pior é ver a forma não contraída até mesmo em textos feitos por pessoas que deveriam saber mais sobre a língua. Em certas teses universitárias de letras (de universidade federais) é possível encontrar “em um” aos montes. Em questões de língua portuguesa de vestibulares e do Enem, também. Ou seja, é uma verdadeira praga. Nem os que deveriam dar exemplo estão cumprindo o próprio papel: jornalistas, professores, colunistas, etc.

Alguém poderia argumentar, ao ser questionado com base no argumento dos autores clássicos***: “Mas estamos em 2020, não se pode querer restaurar formas ‘antigas’ desse jeito”. Como assim antigas, se ainda se usam sem nenhum estranhamento na fala? Não se trata de querer impor um uso artificial nesse caso, mas sim de querer que se acabe com o verdadeiro artificialismo. Se a tendência de não contrair se estender a outros casos, estaremos então escrevendo (e quem sabe até dizendo) “em aquele”, “de esse”, “de aquilo”, da mesma forma que no castelhano (não seria até uma perda de identidade?).

Sobre os revisores: será que eles trocam o “enhum” pelo “num”?



Vanda said:


> Concordo. Esse negócio da "forçação" me dá nos nervos. Não abro mão de falar como sempre falei: num, dum, etc., Tampouco nos meus textos escritos. Revisando, durante alguns anos, textos acadêmicos de mestres e doutores, notava que era tudo cópia. Se Dr Fulano escreveu "de um, em um", "obrigatoriamente" todos os outros iam atrás.



Sempre disse e escrevi “num” e “numa”. Quanto a “dum” e a “duma”, aí já vou dizer que o caso é diferente: o meu uso, assim como o dos meus pais e familiares, sempre foi variado na fala, pelo que, na escrita, também alterno entre as formas não contraídas e as contraídas (aqui neste fórum costumo usar a forma não contraída), embora não veja nenhuma hierarquia entre as duas.

Não sou nenhum especialista na língua nem tenho a prepotência de dizer que sei tudo e não posso cometer erros, mas já vi erros gramaticais básicos em teses universitárias de estudantes de letras, *de letras*, logo não acho que se deva esperar grande coisa de muitos deles. Mas peço que me diga algo: nas suas revisões, costumava trocar o “em um” pelo “num” ou o mantinha?

_***Acabei de lembrar que no livro _Úrsula_, da Maria Firmina dos Reis, uma maranhense do século XIX, eram usadas as formas não contraídas “em um” e “em uma”. É claro, ela não era um Machado de Assis da vida, mas o uso já havia naquela época, embora creio eu que fosse muito minoritário._


----------



## meencantesp

Um texto do Caetano Veloso de janeiro de 2014 (_o tempo passa rápido…_) falando do assunto e colocando-se como um pró-contração: Sem numa nem numa.


----------



## percivalpc

meencantesp said:


> Sim, o pior é ver a forma não contraída até mesmo em textos feitos por pessoas que deveriam saber mais sobre a língua.





meencantesp said:


> _***Acabei de lembrar que no livro _Úrsula_, da Maria Firmina dos Reis, uma maranhense do século XIX, eram usadas as formas não contraídas “em um” e “em uma”. É claro, ela não é um Machado de Assis da vida, mas o uso já havia naquela época, embora creio eu que fosse muito minoritário._



Importa também não cair no equívoco inverso de condenar as formas não contraídas. Se procurarmos, vamos achar abonações de _em um(a)_ no Machado, ainda que ele se incline para a contração. Historicamente, pelo menos desde o século XIV, a língua oferece as duas opções, sendo a forma contraída já há um bom tempo a amplamente preferida no português brasileiro e praticamente obrigatória no europeu, se bem que se encontrem, aqui e acolá, raras ocorrências da rival em autores portugueses (dois exemplos de Camilo: "declinava de si o mínimo da responsabilidade _em uma_ violência, sobre [= além de] inútil, perigosa" [_O bem e o mal_]_ / _"Nos cinco subsequentes dias recebeu Simão regularmente cartas de Teresa, umas resignadas e confortadoras, outras escritas na violência exasperada da saudade. _Em uma_ dizia: 'Meu pai deve saber que estás aí [...]'" [_Amor de perdição_]). O mal, portanto, não é o uso da forma não contraída em si, mas a imposição dela, ou o sentimento de ser ela mais conforme à linguagem formal.


----------



## meencantesp

percivalpc said:


> Importa também não cair no equívoco inverso de condenar as formas não contraídas. Se procurarmos, vamos achar abonações de _em um_ no Machado, ainda que ele se incline para a contração. Historicamente, pelo menos desde o século XIV, a língua oferece as duas opções, sendo a forma contraída já há um bom tempo a amplamente preferida no português brasileiro e praticamente obrigatória no europeu, se bem que se encontrem, aqui e acolá, raras ocorrências da rival em autores portugueses (dois exemplos de Camilo: "Nos cinco subsequentes dias recebeu Simão regularmente cartas de Teresa, umas resignadas e confortadoras, outras escritas na violência exasperada da saudade. _Em uma_ dizia: 'Meu pai deve saber que estás aí [...]'" [_Amor de perdição_] / "declinava de si o mínimo da responsabilidade _em uma_ violência, sobre [= além de] útil, perigosa" [_A queda dum anjo_]). O mal, portanto, não é o uso da forma não contraída em si, mas a imposição dela, ou o sentimento de ser ela mais conforme à linguagem formal.



Concordo. Está certo no que diz. Escrevi de um modo meio “revoltoso” foi em relação a esse fenômeno de quase hipercorreção, o qual me parece ser a razão mais frequente para o uso das formas não contraídas.


----------



## percivalpc

meencantesp said:


> Concordo. Está certo no que diz. Escrevi de um modo meio “revoltoso” foi em relação a esse fenômeno de quase hipercorreção, o qual me parece ser a razão mais frequente para o uso das formas não contraídas.


Irmano-me contigo na revolta!


----------



## guihenning

Eu proporia antes uma outra reflexão acerca do tema. Que tem havido uma tendência, sobretudo acadêmica, para as formas não contraídas não há dúvida. Eu mesmo já fui "advertido" num trabalho de português da faculdade por causa dum "duma" que, na opinião da professora de português, era deselegante. Para esses casos podemos dizer que haja sim uma "forçação de barra", mas há outras nuances.
Tanto quanto se pode ouvir em músicas, ler em matérias e outros textos e ouvir em filmes e na TV, as formas não contraídas têm autonomia fora do português escrito no Brasil, embora ninguém saiba ao certo em que proporção. Se determinada forma acontece espontaneamente na fala, não poderemos chamá-la de forçada, de todo. E ainda há o fato a se considerar que o português falado no Brasil não tem costume de emprestar elementos do escrito, o que por si só sugeriria que a tendência possa ter uma direção oposta a que normalmente se imaginaria.
Digo isso porque sempre defendi e defendo as formas contraídas no português escrito, mas já me peguei naturalmente produzindo formas não contraídas na fala e as escrevendo, o que sinaliza que a hipercorreção seja só um dos braços do fenômeno. O _input _principal talvez seja mesmo a própria fala e aí o problema, se quisermos chamá-lo assim, tem fontes distintas.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Se numa comunicação informal, contraio. Se formal, mantenho separadamente.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Se determinada forma acontece espontaneamente na fala, não poderemos chamá-la de forçada, de todo. E ainda há o fato a se considerar que o português falado no Brasil não tem costume de emprestar elementos do escrito, o que por si só sugeriria que a tendência possa ter uma direção oposta a que normalmente se imaginaria.



Isso é verdade, mas esse “espontâneo”, pelas minhas observações, não parece ser tão espontâneo assim. Como eu já disse, o que vejo é que é uma forma usada na oralidade só após o seu conhecimento na escrita. Nunca vi nem consigo imaginar uma criança pequena dizendo “em um”, embora provavelmente isso deva acontecer (o pai, após ter começado a dizer “em um” de forma artificial por causa da escrita, acabou passando esse traço de forma oral pros filhos). Enfim, são só observações, mas quanto ao que escreveu no final, não vou poder contestá-lo.



guihenning said:


> Digo isso porque sempre defendi e defendo as formas contraídas no português escrito, mas já me peguei naturalmente produzindo formas não contraídas na fala e as escrevendo, o que sinaliza que a hipercorreção seja só um dos braços do fenômeno. O _input _principal talvez seja mesmo a própria fala e aí o problema, se quisermos chamá-lo assim, tem fontes distintas.



O “em um” que me parece sair de forma natural é o que sai em forma de numeral: “em um ano”, “em um dia”… Mas… partindo do pressuposto de que o mais tradicional sempre foi dizer “num” e “numa” (parece o provável, mas não a única possibilidade), seria mesmo possível que as pessoas passassem espontaneamente a usar “em um” e “em uma”? Quer dizer, nem todos têm como óbvio que “num” equivale à junção da preposição “em” e do artigo “um”, logo o que seria mais razoável, ao meu ver, seria ser mais fácil ocorrer um fenômeno oposto, em que se passasse de uma forma não contraída para uma contraída. Talvez o meu raciocínio esteja superficial, e peço que me diga se de fato estiver.



Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Se numa comunicação informal, contraio. Se formal, mantenho separadamente.



Então o seu natural, de berço, de família, é “num” e “numa”, e as formas não contraídas são reservadas para momentos de formalidade, isso?

_Um outro dado sobre o assunto: entre vários jornais, finalmente encontrei um que parece usar as formas contraídas sem vergonha alguma: a versão brasileira do _Deutsche Welle_._


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Então o seu natural, de berço, de família, é “num” e “numa”, e as formas não contraídas são reservadas para momentos de formalidade, isso?

_Um outro dado sobre o assunto: entre vários jornais, finalmente encontrei um que parece usar as formas contraídas sem vergonha alguma: a versão brasileira do _Deutsche Welle_._
[/QUOTE]

Assim é. O mesmo vale pra «dum/a», «prum/a», «cum/a», &c.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Estou falando por MIM, que EU só uso «num/a» em comunicação informal, ainda que amplamente aceita em comunicação formal e até ultraformal.


----------



## percivalpc

Fernando, é verdade. Por precipitação, atribuí-lhe uma afirmação objetiva que você de fato não fez, pelo quê lhe peço desculpas. (Para poupar tempo aos outros, apaguei minha postagem.)


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Isso é verdade, mas esse “espontâneo”, pelas minhas observações, não parece ser tão espontâneo assim. Como eu já disse, o que vejo é que é uma forma usada na oralidade só após o seu conhecimento na escrita. Nunca vi nem consigo imaginar uma criança pequena dizendo “em um”, embora provavelmente isso deva acontecer (o pai, após ter começado a dizer “em um” de forma artificial por causa da escrita, acabou passando esse traço de forma oral pros filhos). Enfim, são só observações, mas quanto ao que escreveu no final, não vou poder contestá-lo.


O único senão no seu argumento é que o pai pode sim ter passado a censurar a contração na fala através da escrita, mas é também fortemente possível que o estado das contrações já esteja tão avançado que o pai, falando sem contrair espontaneamente, passe isso ao filho. Uma vez estabelecido esse processo, a produção da criança é natural.


meencantesp said:


> O “em um” que me parece sair de forma natural é o que sai em forma de numeral: “em um ano”, “em um dia”… Mas… partindo do pressuposto de que o mais tradicional sempre foi dizer “num” e “numa” (parece o provável, mas não a única possibilidade), seria mesmo possível que as pessoas passassem espontaneamente a usar “em um” e “em uma”? Quer dizer, nem todos têm como óbvio que “num” equivale à junção da preposição “em” e do artigo “um”, logo o que seria mais razoável, ao meu ver, seria ser mais fácil ocorrer um fenômeno oposto, em que se passasse de uma forma não contraída para uma contraída. Talvez o meu raciocínio esteja superficial, e peço que me diga se de fato estiver.


O raciocínio faz total sentido. É mais comum que se criem formas contraídas do que a análise dessas formas. O principal problema parece ser que nem todo uso das formas não contraídas seja intencional. Há quem erroneamente atribua as contrações à língua informal e passe isso para a língua escrita, mas os usos na língua oral não me parecem que sigam essa tendência. Os usos orais das formas não contraídas me parecem perfeitamente espontâneos. O meu palpite é que as formas analíticas estejam já mais ou menos estabelecidas na fala. Para ajudar a ilustrar, vejamos a contração "do, da, dos, das" que é obrigatória exceto nalguns poucos casos. O que se nota é que nos casos em que não deveria ocorrer, a contração acaba ocorrendo justamente por conta da fala, por isso fica extremamente difícil de defender que a produção oral de "de uma" se deva à escrita. Fala-se o que se ouve muito mais naturalmente do que se fala o que se lê.


----------

